# Dc level 4 question



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello folks, I been away awhile. Just got ahold of a DC lvl 4 10" sub. I bought it new but came out of box so I was missing specs on it. The dealer said it's a lvl 4xl and 1400 watts. Well I have a 1500 watt US Amp MD2D and the little sub barely moves.so I looked up the stats and it reads 1400 rms / 2800 max. Is this thing 1400 per coil? Or do I just need to break it in a little more?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

No you are reading the specs right. But that box looks pretty tiny for that level 4, that could be your problem...looks like a prefab box.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ahiru said:


> Hello folks, I been away awhile. Just got ahold of a DC lvl 4 10" sub. I bought it new but came out of box so I was missing specs on it. The dealer said it's a lvl 4xl and 1400 watts. Well I have a 1500 watt US Amp MD2D and the little sub barely moves.so I looked up the stats and it reads 1400 res / 2800 max. Is this thing 1400 per coil? Or do I just need to break it in a little more?
> 
> View attachment 66410
> 
> View attachment 66418


I always run my subs over night in my shop @17hz low volume. So breaking it in is definitely a possibility. Are you using real copper wiring? What gauge are you using? Do you have a second battery? I ask this because you might not be feed enough current to your amp. If you are looking for max spl go with a 7th order bandpass or rear loaded horn. Whats the ac voltage of the signal coming in the amp @ 1k full volume?


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

I do have a 2nd battery. It's a kinetic 1400 my volts sit @ 15.5 until I start pounding then it's 14.4
I have pure copper wires 0 awg from battery to battery to amp and 8 awg speaker wire.
The specs say 1.3 cubic for a ported box. I had the box made its not a prefab. But i do not know the numbers on the box.


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

So I don't need a bigger amp the 1500 watt will be fine?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

is your sub a dual 1 ohm or dual 2? please measure the impedance. If you dont have it wired correctly than you may be giving it 550watts so how do you have your sub wired?


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

The am is 1 ohm stable .I pulled the sub out and they did wire it wrong. They had it at 4 ohms. I re wired it to 1 ohm and it sounds a little better but not as much as I was hoping for.


----------

